
Microsoft Needs Linux for the Same Reason a Drowning Person Needs ‘Revenge’ - URfejk
http://techrights.org/2020/07/30/drowning-microsoft/
======
uberman
There appears to be no real content to the article other than a "Microsoft
Bad" rant about Github.

------
the_hoser
Looks like techrights.org needs an administrator...

